# Teen porn



## Confusedgrl

Okay so...., I'm going to try this again LOL I thought I posted before, but apparently I didn't do it correctly. I'm super confused on what to do. I have been married for six months, and recently found about 40 different searches on my husband's phone that were all searches for teen p**, some were older men screwing around with neighbor's daughter, one was even an old guy that was screwing his two stepdaughters. I have two daughters who are now in their twenties but I worry about what he's thinking when he is around them now. I'm not a prude, if it was normal p**, I probably wouldn't have even said anything to him. I have had long talks with him. He has offered to put parental controls on his phone, but I don't feel I should have to do that as he is a 51 year old man not a kid. I feel like he really is trying and has made his phone readily available, but I won't look at it because I shouldn't have to. I am open to your opinions on what you feel I should do. Is counseling an option at this point? Do I divorce his ass because he is basically watching c******* and God knows what he's doing with that. I have always been a runner, meaning when I don't like something in a relationship I was very quick to leave. I am trying not to be that person anymore. But honestly, that was my first thought was I need to get out of this. I haven't let him touch me intimately since I found out about this. We are sleeping in the same bed again though. For the first week I slept in the spare room. How do you all feel about this? Any recommendations? Advice? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Blondilocks

Do your daughters live with you?


----------



## Diana7

I can only speak for myself, but I wouldnt be with a man who was watching porn, especially of this sort between older men and girls who are legally still children. He married you under false pretences, he should have told you about this before you married. The porn of the older man having sex with his step daughters is especially troubling being that he does have 2 step daughters. There has been child sex abuse in my family and I would not want him being around my children or grandchildren. He may not ever do anything but what is he thinking? What does he think about when you have sex?
He has probably been watching this stuff for decades, unless he can stop completely(possible but unlikely), then what hope is there, but even then his desires are still there.These porn actresses may often be 18 or 19, but they are chosen because they look much younger to met the needs of men who desire teenage children.
Does he have children? Has he been married before? If so why did it end?

He could easily have or get another phone or lap top at work say, you can't be expected to control everything he does.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Did you not know his porn habits before you guys got married last year? It’s something my gf and I discussed. How has he been around your adult daughters? Did you speak to them about him before you got married? Just because he’s watching teen porn doesn’t mean he wants to attack your 20 something year old daughters. I normally wouldn’t make a big deal out of porn, although many on this site will. However, it’s only been 6 months. Would you have married him knowing this? If the answer is no, I’d probably end it due to the minimum about of time you two have invested. Also, if you need nothing about this, I would do a better job of vetting your next man. You say you “run” a lot. How many times have you’ve been divorced?


----------



## In Absentia

RebuildingMe said:


> Just because he’s watching teen porn doesn’t mean he wants to attack your 20 something year old daughters.


Yes... the real question is: how is he behaving around your daughters? If he is a bit creepy, then I would get out, if not... well, you cannot know for sure, but I would give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Blondilocks said:


> Do your daughters live with you?


No, they are on their own.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> Did you not know his porn habits before you guys got married last year? It’s something my gf and I discussed. How has he been around your adult daughters? Did you speak to them about him before you got married? Just because he’s watching teen porn doesn’t mean he wants to attack your 20 something year old daughters. I normally wouldn’t make a big deal out of porn, although many on this site will. However, it’s only been 6 months. Would you have married him knowing this? If the answer is no, I’d probably end it due to the minimum about of time you two have invested. Also, if you need nothing about this, I would do a better job of vetting your next man. You say you “run” a lot. How many times have you’ve been divorced?


I knew he watched p***, but not child porn. I don't think he would ever do anything to my daughters, but since he was watching an older man doing things with his two step daughters that is a little concerning to me. I've been divorced twice. The first time was because he was a drunk and he was abusive to my son. The second one was the one I shouldn't have ran from. We didn't have a lot in common. We definitely should have went to counseling and work through things and I will forever regret that.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I wouldnt be with a man who was watching porn, especially of this sort between older men and girls who are legally still children. He married you under false pretences, he should have told you about this before you married. The porn of the older man having sex with his step daughters is especially troubling being that he does have 2 step daughters. There has been child sex abuse in my family and I would not want him being around my children or grandchildren. He may not ever do anything but what is he thinking? What does he think about when you have sex?
> He has probably been watching this stuff for decades, unless he can stop completely(possible but unlikely), then what hope is there, but even then his desires are still there.These porn actresses may often be 18 or 19, but they are chosen because they look much younger to met the needs of men who desire teenage children.
> Does he have children? Has he been married before? If so why did it end?
> 
> He could easily have or get another phone or lap top at work say, you can't be expected to control everything he does.


Thank you for your reply. He has been married before and had two sons. He says they got divorced because she cheated. They kind of had a weird relationship. I have never asked her although I really wanted to. I'm actually friends with her on Facebook because we were friends a long time ago.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Blondilocks said:


> Do your daughters live with you?


No ma'am, they do not. I am thankful Now That I Found at what I have.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Confusedgrl said:


> I knew he watched p***, but not child porn. I don't think he would ever do anything to my daughters, but since he was watching an older man doing things with his two step daughters that is a little concerning to me. I've been divorced twice. The first time was because he was a drunk and he was abusive to my son. The second one was the one I shouldn't have ran from. We didn't have a lot in common. We definitely should have went to counseling and work through things and I will forever regret that.


Most mainstream porn is with participants that are at least 18 years old. So, although he is looking at porn at aged 51, I highly doubt it is “child porn”, which I believe involves illegal underaged participants. Just wanted to clear up what he is doing is not illegal. 

I assume you are around 50? You are on marriage number 3 and are likely heading to divorce number 3. This time, it only took six months. So you knew he watched porn, you just didn’t know what type? I submit that there is a malfunction in your vetting process for potential SO. I also wonder if you have spent any real time alone. I’m talking a year at minimum. No dating, just time getting to know yourself, reconnect with lost friends and hobbies. I suggest that before getting involved with another person. 

As far as the porn, you admit he is no danger to you or your daughters. You will get differing opinions as to whether or not you should tolerate the porn. That’s really up to you to decide. Choose wisely.


----------



## ah_sorandy

Confusedgrl said:


> I knew he watched p***, but not child porn. I don't think he would ever do anything to my daughters, but since he was watching an older man doing things with his two step daughters that is a little concerning to me. I've been divorced twice. The first time was because he was a drunk and he was abusive to my son. The second one was the one I shouldn't have ran from. We didn't have a lot in common. We definitely should have went to counseling and work through things and I will forever regret that.


I'm an older man and I find it disgusting that he is looking at porn involving young ladies that could be his daughters.

I have 3 daughters, and another young lady that I consider to be a step-daughter, so in no way shape or form is it acceptable for me, or your hubby, to be watching this type of porn. It is wrong and deranged.

There is another message that he is sending you by watching this. That message... You are not what he wants sexually.

Cut ties and run.

JMHO.


----------



## VladDracul

RebuildingMe said:


> Just wanted to clear up what he is doing is not illegal.


Are you an attorney competent to practice in this area?


----------



## RebuildingMe

VladDracul said:


> Are you an attorney competent to practice in this area?


No I am not. Are you? So what’s your counterpoint? I’d love to hear it. Are you suggesting that a person viewing porn performed by adults is committing a crime?


----------



## VladDracul

Not in the practice of criminal law. My counterpoint is its not wise to assume, and we know what assume means, that the models, depicted as minors in the videos watched by this ped, are over the age of 18. You taking the position that the pornographic images this cat is watching are not actual minors and therefore, prima facie, not illegal, is blantely careless. Of course its usually the careless people or folks that take advice from careless people, that are on the sex offender list.


----------



## RebuildingMe

VladDracul said:


> Not in the practice of criminal law. My counterpoint is its not wise to assume, and we know what assume means, that the models, depicted as minors in the videos watched by this ped, are over the age of 18. You taking the position that the pornographic images this cat is watching are not actual minors and therefore, prima facie, not illegal, is blantely careless. Of course its usually the careless people or folks that take advice from careless people, that are on the sex offender list.


Well, I will admit that I am uncertain what the Court will deem the level of due diligence the defendant has to undertake before hitting play on pornhub. Perhaps affidavits signed by the pornstars themselves? I also don’t understand how one can come to the conclusion that OP’s husband is a pedophile?


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Most mainstream porn is with participants that are at least 18 years old. So, although he is looking at porn at aged 51, I highly doubt it is “child porn”, which I believe involves illegal underaged participants. Just wanted to clear up what he is doing is not illegal.
> 
> I assume you are around 50? You are on marriage number 3 and are likely heading to divorce number 3. This time, it only took six months. So you knew he watched porn, you just didn’t know what type? I submit that there is a malfunction in your vetting process for potential SO. I also wonder if you have spent any real time alone. I’m talking a year at minimum. No dating, just time getting to know yourself, reconnect with lost friends and hobbies. I suggest that before getting involved with another person.
> 
> As far as the porn, you admit he is no danger to you or your daughters. You will get differing opinions as to whether or not you should tolerate the porn. That’s really up to you to decide. Choose wisely.


IT may not be illegal but is it moral to watch porn when you know they have chosen 18 years olds who look years younger? I mean adultery is legal but its not moral. Also there is a lot of teen porn aroud that isnt legal.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Well, I will admit that I am uncertain what the Court will deem the level of due diligence the defendant has to undertake before hitting play on pornhub. Perhaps affidavits signed by the pornstars themselves? I also don’t understand how one can come to the conclusion that OP’s husband is a pedophile?


A phedophile is a person who is attracted to pre-pubescant boys or girls so no he isnt that, but a man who is attracted to girls who look 13, 14, or 15 say needs watching carefully.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Diana7 said:


> IT may not be illegal but is it moral to watch porn when you know they have chosen 18 years olds who look years younger? I mean adultery is legal but its not moral. Also there is a lot of teen porn aroud that isnt legal.


That’s not my point. All I said was that he wasn’t doing anything illegal and I was called out on it. I’m not going to debate the morals of porn. Because he chooses not to watch granny porn, doesn’t make him a pedophile either. 

I’m not sticking up for the guy. However, OP is on marriage number 3, she didn’t properly vet his porn use, and she is not in any immediate danger. I think the path is pretty clear. She chose wrong...again...and needs to extract herself...again...from this situation.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I don't think you should have him in your home or around your daughters or their friends. That's just illegal activity. He could be arrested for having all that on his computer. He obviously gets off on underage girls, so you need to dump this guy. Why are you even hesitating? This is beyond a red flag. There isn't any excuse for this, none. He should be reported to police, honestly.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> That’s not my point. All I said was that he wasn’t doing anything illegal and I was called out on it. I’m not going to debate the morals of porn. Because he chooses not to watch granny porn, doesn’t make him a pedophile either.
> 
> I’m not sticking up for the guy. However, OP is on marriage number 3, she didn’t properly vet his porn use, and she is not in any immediate danger. I think the path is pretty clear. She chose wrong...again...and needs to extract herself...again...from this situation.


Granny porn? What has that got to do with this, he is sexually attracted to teenagers not adults.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Diana7 said:


> Granny porn? What has that got to do with this, he is sexually attracted to teenagers not adults.


I refused to get sucked in to your porn debate.


----------



## RebuildingMe

DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't think you should have him in your home or around your daughters or their friends. That's just illegal activity. He could be arrested for having all that on his computer. He obviously gets off on underage girls, so you need to dump this guy. Why are you even hesitating? This is beyond a red flag. There isn't any excuse for this, none. He should be reported to police, honestly.


Yes, he should be arrested at once, tried and convicted for choosing to watch 20 year olds rather than 50 year olds. Hang ‘em I say!!!


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> I refused to get sucked in to your porn debate.


I dont want a debate on porn, just wondering why you mentioned granny porn in relation to a man who lusts after teenagers. I am sure you know that there is massive gap between granny porn and teenage porn.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Yes, he should be arrested at once, tried and convicted for choosing to watch 20 year olds rather than 50 year olds. Hang ‘em I say!!!


Since when have 20 year olds been teenagers? He looks for teen porn not adult porn.


----------



## Blondilocks

RebuildingMe said:


> Yes, he should be arrested at once, tried and convicted for choosing to watch 20 year olds rather than 50 year olds. Hang ‘em I say!!!


Have you discussed with your STBX what type of porn her boyfriend watches? Maybe he likes porn that involves young twins. Would you be okay with that?


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> Have you discussed with your STBX what type of porn her boyfriend watches? Maybe he likes porn that involves young twins. Would you be okay with that?


Certainly I would not. However, it’s not my duty to vet her bf’s, it’s hers. I vet my gf’s. I also have very open communication with my twins. We talk about anything inappropriate and they feel comfortable discussing things. My 20 year old daughter was sexually abused by her mom’s bf (later, her husband who was also my stepbrother) and she speaks to her younger siblings all the time and can spot warning signs. I have tight controls, at least as tight as I could have.


----------



## Enigma32

Teen porn is not the same as child porn. Teen porn is actually one of the most popular categories if you investigate a little. Basically, your guy is more attracted to younger ADULT WOMEN, nothing more. That makes him rather normal. He hasn't done anything illegal here and you should hold back on the pedophile insults. 

I get it. You are older and your guy is watching porn with younger (but still of legal age) ladies and it makes you feel some kinda way. Maybe you're insecure. I might feel a bit insecure if my GF was searching for giant penis porn in her phone. Do you wanna let that possible insecurity ruin your marriage? You said you are a runner and this seems to be right up your alley.

What I am wondering is, why are you going through your husband's internet searches anyway? Were you just bored and looking for reasons to get mad at the guy?


----------



## Confusedgrl

ah_sorandy said:


> his





RebuildingMe said:


> Most mainstream porn is with participants that are at least 18 years old. So, although he is looking at porn at aged 51, I highly doubt it is “child porn”, which I believe involves illegal underaged participants. Just wanted to clear up what he is doing is not illegal.
> 
> I assume you are around 50? You are on marriage number 3 and are likely heading to divorce number 3. This time, it only took six months. So you knew he watched porn, you just didn’t know what type? I submit that there is a malfunction in your vetting process for potential SO. I also wonder if you have spent any real time alone. I’m talking a year at minimum. No dating, just time getting to know yourself, reconnect with lost friends and hobbies. I suggest that before getting involved with another person.
> 
> As far as the porn, you admit he is no danger to you or your daughters. You will get differing opinions as to whether or not you should tolerate the porn. That’s really up to you to decide. Choose wisely.


What he does for a living concerns me that he is searching for tiny teens on the web. Yes, the type of corn to me makes a big difference. Especially when he's searching old guy bucks neighbors daughter. 


DownByTheRiver said:


> I don't think you should have him in your home or around your daughters or their friends. That's just illegal activity. He could be arrested for having all that on his computer. He obviously gets off on underage girls, so you need to dump this guy. Why are you even hesitating? This is beyond a red flag. There isn't any excuse for this, none. He should be reported to police, honestly.


Apparently, if he was able to find it on the internet than it is legal. These girls looked very young. It's what he put in the search bars that concerns me the most. Why am I even hesitating? Because I'm tired. Tired of moving, tired of failed marriages, I don't know.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> Teen porn is not the same as child porn. Teen porn is actually one of the most popular categories if you investigate a little. Basically, your guy is more attracted to younger ADULT WOMEN, nothing more. That makes him rather normal. He hasn't done anything illegal here and you should hold back on the pedophile insults.
> 
> I get it. You are older and your guy is watching porn with younger (but still of legal age) ladies and it makes you feel some kinda way. Maybe you're insecure. I might feel a bit insecure if my GF was searching for giant penis porn in her phone. Do you wanna let that possible insecurity ruin your marriage? You said you are a runner and this seems to be right up your alley.
> 
> What I am wondering is, why are you going through your husband's internet searches anyway? Were you just bored and looking for reasons to get mad at the guy?


I guess I should have added to my post that I didn't want negativity. Sorry, my bad. I didn't do anything wrong. He is the one that gave me his phone, he is the one that wanted me to search for something and it popped up in the history. Don't be so accusatory.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> I guess I should have added to my post that I didn't want negativity. Sorry, my bad. I didn't do anything wrong. He is the one that gave me his phone, he is the one that wanted me to search for something and it popped up in the history. Don't be so accusatory.


Sorry if I hit a trigger button with u.


----------



## Confusedgrl

ah_sorandy said:


> this


Ouch, that stung a little bit, but I think you are right about me not being what he wants. Although he tries every day.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Confusedgrl said:


> What he does for a living concerns me that he is searching for tiny teens on the web. Yes, the type of corn to me makes a big difference. Especially when he's searching old guy bucks neighbors daughter.
> 
> Apparently, if he was able to find it on the internet than it is legal. These girls looked very young. It's what he put in the search bars that concerns me the most. Why am I even hesitating? Because I'm tired. Tired of moving, tired of failed marriages, I don't know.


No, it's not legal! People get busted for it all the time. I mean, depends on what the age of consent is, but it's not legal if they're underaged, and he's a CREEP for searching teen porn, and you should not have that around your girls or their friends or you or your home. I mean, he's fantasizing about having sex with teen girls.


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> Do I divorce his ass because he is basically watching c******* and God knows what he's doing with that.





Confusedgrl said:


> I knew he watched p***, but not child porn.


You are posting online about your husband being into child porn because he watched women of younger but legal age. If I was him and I found out my wife was accusing me of being into kiddie porn, I would bail. 

If your hubby handed you his phone on his own then he probably should have deleted his porn history just to avoid these problems but he's not doing anything illegal. You are entitled to feel whatever way you want about his porn use but saying he is into kiddie porn is a stretch.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> Teen porn is not the same as child porn. Teen porn is actually one of the most popular categories if you investigate a little. Basically, your guy is more attracted to younger ADULT WOMEN, nothing more. That makes him rather normal. He hasn't done anything illegal here and you should hold back on the pedophile insults.
> 
> I get it. You are older and your guy is watching porn with younger (but still of legal age) ladies and it makes you feel some kinda way. Maybe you're insecure. I might feel a bit insecure if my GF was searching for giant penis porn in her phone. Do you wanna let that possible insecurity ruin your marriage? You said you are a runner and this seems to be right up your alley.
> 
> What I am wondering is, why are you going through your husband's internet searches anyway? Were you just bored and looking for reasons to get mad at the guy?


Psshhh. No comme


Enigma32 said:


> You are posting online about your husband being into child porn because he watched women of younger but legal age. If I was him and I found out my wife was accusing me of being into kiddie porn, I would bail.
> 
> If your hubby handed you his phone on his own then he probably should have deleted his porn history just to avoid these problems but he's not doing anything illegal. You are entitled to feel whatever way you want about his porn use but saying he is into kiddie porn is a stretch.


To a 15 year old, and 18 year old should be considered a kid. He has stepdaughters older than that that's just sick! You say I'm entitled to my opinion, and well that's it. If I could post these sites on here you would see what I'm talking about. It was some sick s***. It's not like I'm putting his name out there. I'm looking for support and advice. You can stop responding now. Thanks


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Psshhh. No comme
> 
> To a 15 year old, and 18 year old should be considered a kid. He has stepdaughters older than that that's just sick! You say I'm entitled to my opinion, and well that's it. If I could post these sites on here you would see what I'm talking about. It was some sick s***. It's not like I'm putting his name out there. I'm looking for support and advice. You can stop responding now. Thanks


51 not 15


----------



## Confusedgrl

DownByTheRiver said:


> No, it's not legal! People get busted for it all the time. I mean, depends on what the age of consent is, but it's not legal if they're underaged, and he's a CREEP for searching teen porn, and you should not have that around your girls or their friends or you or your home. I mean, he's fantasizing about having sex with teen girls.


I've been holding back a little bit of information but the thing that concerns me the most is he is a junior high / High School coach and teacher. That's why it's so bothersome to me. Thank you for understanding my concerns and for the support


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> I knew he watched p***, but not child porn. I don't think he would ever do anything to my daughters, but since he was watching an older man doing things with his two step daughters that is a little concerning to me. I've been divorced twice. The first time was because he was a drunk and he was abusive to my son. The second one was the one I shouldn't have ran from. We didn't have a lot in common. We definitely should have went to counseling and work through things and I will forever regret that.


Is it C porn!!! That is different then T porn. T porn is basically all over the internet, and means young women not kids. Not saying it isn't a problem but that is a different thing then prepubescent children. These are generally models in their early 20s who are adults and give their consent. 

If it's C porn then you have to report him.


----------



## Confusedgrl

sokillme said:


> Is it C porn!!! That is different then T porn. T porn is basically all over the internet, and means young women not kids. Not saying it isn't a problem but that is a different thing then prepubescent children. These are generally models in their early 20s who are adults and give their consent.
> 
> If it's C porn then you have to report him.


Unfortunately there is no way to know how old these girls are. Some of them were very tiny as a matter of fact he looked up tiny teens. I have screenshots of what I found on his phone. He sat there and watched me do it. I wasn't hiding anything or being sneaky. He knew he did wrong.


----------



## Enigma32

@Confusedgrl an 18 year old is not a kid, no matter how you might feel about it. If the guy is downloading some illegal stuff with underage girls that's one thing, but the common "teen porn" you see on your basic porn site is adult women, not children. 

I'll stop responding to you though. It seems to me like you just wanna get together and hate on this guy, not hear different opinions on the subject. I feel bad for him.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> @Confusedgrl an 18 year old is not a kid, no matter how you might feel about it. If the guy is downloading some illegal stuff with underage girls that's one thing, but the common "teen porn" you see on your basic porn site is adult women, not children.
> 
> I'll stop responding to you though. It seems to me like you just wanna get together and hate on this guy, not hear different opinions on the subject. I feel bad for him.


Really, what if this guy was your coach or teacher looking up tiny teens f**** old guys. Now what, how would you feel.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Really, what if this guy was your coach or teacher looking up tiny teens f**** old guys. Now what, how would you feel.


What if your daughter was being taught or coached by him


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Really, what if this guy was your coach or teacher looking up tiny teens f**** old guys. Now what, how would you feel.


I feel sorry for the girls he's lusting over and then watching p*** on his way home from being around teenage girls. You need to get the facts before you feel sorry for him


----------



## RebuildingMe

The way you are acting and considering his job, your husband is the one that needs to protect himself before you do something stupid, make some false allegation and get him fired. 

I see the porn police have already been recruited and are sending in forces.


----------



## DesertRat1978

I could be wrong but it would seem as if you have a mismatch. He wants young and you are not (not a bad thing). This mismatch will manifest into something given enough time. Cam girls, sexting, an affair, etc. Can't push the desire away forever.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

Confusedgrl said:


> I've been holding back a little bit of information but the thing that concerns me the most is he is a junior high / High School coach and teacher. That's why it's so bothersome to me. Thank you for understanding my concerns and for the support


That is so bad.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> The way you are acting and considering his job, your husband is the one that needs to protect himself before you do something stupid, make some false allegation and get him fired.
> 
> I see the porn police have already been recruited and are sending in forces.





RebuildingMe said:


> The way you are acting and considering his job, your husband is the one that needs to protect himself before you do something stupid, make some false allegation and get him fired.
> 
> I see the porn police have already been recruited and are sending in forces.


He admittedly said he looks up teen p*** on his way home from work after being around teenage girls all day. That's not wrong? I don't want him to get fired. I don't want to ruin his life. I just don't want to sleep with him when he's thinking about so I'm screwed up stuff.


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> Really, what if this guy was your coach or teacher looking up tiny teens f**** old guys. Now what, how would you feel.


You're right. I think you should divorce the guy. Set him free.


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> Unfortunately there is no way to know how old these girls are. Some of them were very tiny as a matter of fact he looked up tiny teens. I have screenshots of what I found on his phone. He sat there and watched me do it. I wasn't hiding anything or being sneaky. He knew he did wrong.


Well if it looks professionally made then it's probably not illegal. Like another poster said all you need to do is read one article about what is the most searched porn terms and you find out peoples "interests" vary and may seem pretty off putting to some (to put delicately). Hell google most searched porn and I suspect that his taste would be pretty common, whatever job those people may have. That doesn't make what they are doing illegal or them pedophiles. It can certainly be a problem for your marriage though and you are within your rights to think it's gross if you want, but it's not illegal. From what I can tell there is a hell of a lot of gross porn out there. 

The teacher thing adds to the concern that is for sure. Also if the models are made to seem prepubescent which I think is a thing and would be a tell that there is more to this.

It's a tricky situation. I mean men and women being attracted to beautiful people in their early 20's is not unusual no matter what peoples age are. His obsession with that to the point that he is looking up porn on his way home is also a problem. But hell I have read a lot of weird stuff on the internet. Again maybe not a good match for you to be married to but no necessarily illegal or even nefarious. I think for most people porn is not real. 

I mean how many men follow models right out of high school on Instagram. Just because people age doesn't mean they suddenly only become attracted to people of their own age.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> You're right. I think you should divorce the guy. Set him free.


This post seems to have hit home for you. Hmmm


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> This post seems to have hit home for you. Hmmm


Nope, not in the slightest. I will object though when people start levelling accusations at people by saying they are into child porn when they aren't. If you had found actual child porn on his phone, I would be right there cheerleading with others on how you need to get away from him. But you didn't. You found some basic stuff that a lot of people seem to be into and it just made you feel some kinda way. I assume you're insecure about it, which I would understand.

He's supposed to be your husband, yet here you are posting online telling people he is into kiddie porn and insinuating he isn't fit to work his job. You're acting like the scary type of female that men should avoid. So, yeah, I hope you do divorce him because it seems to me like you're just gonna treat him like crap now or possibly cause him problems at work.


----------



## Confusedgrl

sokillme said:


> Well if it looks professionally made then it's probably not illegal. Like another poster said all you need to do is read one article about what is the most searched porn terms and you find out peoples "interests" vary and may seem pretty off putting to some (to put delicately). Hell google most searched porn and I suspect that his taste would be pretty common, whatever job those people may have. That doesn't make what they are doing illegal or them pedophiles. It can certainly be a problem for your marriage though and you are within your rights to think it's gross if you want, but it's not illegal.
> 
> The teacher thing adds to the concern that is for sure. Also if the models are made to seem prepubescent which I think is a thing and would be a tell that there is more to this.
> 
> It's a tricky situation. I mean men and women being attracted to beautiful people in their early 20's is not unusual no matter what peoples age are. His obsession with that to the point that he is looking up porn on his way home is also a problem. But hell I have read a lot of weird stuff on the internet. Again maybe not a good match for you to be married to but no necessarily illegal.
> 
> I mean how many men follow models right out of high school on Instagram. Just because people age doesn't mean they suddenly only become attracted to people of their own age.


I didn't want to give out much information about him because I'm not looking to ruin his life. I just don't know if I can sleep next to him every night and even be intimate with someone who is 13 these young girls


sokillme said:


> Well if it looks professionally made then it's probably not illegal. Like another poster said all you need to do is read one article about what is the most searched porn terms and you find out peoples "interests" vary and may seem pretty off putting to some (to put delicately). Hell google most searched porn and I suspect that his taste would be pretty common, whatever job those people may have. That doesn't make what they are doing illegal or them pedophiles. It can certainly be a problem for your marriage though and you are within your rights to think it's gross if you want, but it's not illegal.
> 
> The teacher thing adds to the concern that is for sure. Also if the models are made to seem prepubescent which I think is a thing and would be a tell that there is more to this.
> 
> It's a tricky situation. I mean men and women being attracted to beautiful people in their early 20's is not unusual no matter what peoples age are. His obsession with that to the point that he is looking up porn on his way home is also a problem. But hell I have read a lot of weird stuff on the internet. Again maybe not a good match for you to be married to but no necessarily illegal.
> 
> I mean how many men follow models right out of high school on Instagram. Just because people age doesn't mean they suddenly only become attracted to people of their own age.


It did seem a little obsessive. There were at least 60 searches for anything from old man screws the neighbors daughter next door to Tiny tiny teens 2 I screwed my twoteeen stepdaughters. I just didn't feel like it was a healthy thing to be doing. It sure doesn't make me feel good. I mean I am the same age as him. I honestly still look pretty darn good if I do say so myself LOL


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> I didn't want to give out much information about him because I'm not looking to ruin his life. I just don't know if I can sleep next to him every night and even be intimate with someone who is 13 these young girls
> 
> It did seem a little obsessive. There were at least 60 searches for anything from old man screws the neighbors daughter next door to Tiny tiny teens 2 I screwed my twoteeen stepdaughters. I just didn't feel like it was a healthy thing to be doing. It sure doesn't make me feel good. I mean I am the same age as him. I honestly still look pretty darn good if I do say so myself LOL


Sorry for the typos, I'm using voice messaging.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> Nope, not in the slightest. I will object though when people start levelling accusations at people by saying they are into child porn when they aren't. If you had found actual child porn on his phone, I would be right there cheerleading with others on how you need to get away from him. But you didn't. You found some basic stuff that a lot of people seem to be into and it just made you feel some kinda way. I assume you're insecure about it, which I would understand.
> 
> He's supposed to be your husband, yet here you are posting online telling people he is into kiddie porn and insinuating he isn't fit to work his job. You're acting like the scary type of female that men should avoid. So, yeah, I hope you do divorce him because it seems to me like you're just gonna treat him like crap now or possibly cause him problems at work.


I think you just want to debate. You have not seen what I screenshot from his phone. He sat there and watched me. I was not hiding it. He wanted to put parental controls on his phone so he's not tempted to go look at teenagers again. I told him that I did not want to put controls on his phone as I am not his mother I am not his mother. Nor do I want to be! But I have the right to choose whether I want to be with someone like that or not


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> Nope, not in the slightest. I will object though when people start levelling accusations at people by saying they are into child porn when they aren't. If you had found actual child porn on his phone, I would be right there cheerleading with others on how you need to get away from him. But you didn't. You found some basic stuff that a lot of people seem to be into and it just made you feel some kinda way. I assume you're insecure about it, which I would understand.
> 
> He's supposed to be your husband, yet here you are posting online telling people he is into kiddie porn and insinuating he isn't fit to work his job. You're acting like the scary type of female that men should avoid. So, yeah, I hope you do divorce him because it seems to me like you're just gonna treat him like crap now or possibly cause him problems at work.


 he watches the ones that are portraying themselves to be a lot younger. I will give you the benefit of the doubt. You didn't see what I saw.


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> I didn't want to give out much information about him because I'm not looking to ruin his life. I just don't know if I can sleep next to him every night and even be intimate with someone who is *13 these young girls*


I don't know what this means.



Confusedgrl said:


> It did seem a little obsessive. There were at least 60 searches for anything from old man screws the neighbors daughter next door to Tiny tiny teens 2 I screwed my twoteeen stepdaughters. I just didn't feel like it was a healthy thing to be doing. It sure doesn't make me feel good. I mean I am the same age as him. I honestly still look pretty darn good if I do say so myself LOL


Obsessive? Sounds like it. 

A word of advice as an aside from this, don't try to compete with media whatever it is and whatever relationship you are in. Most men (even the ones who don't look at porn too much) can look at a beautiful women and that doesn't mean they are not attracted to their wives or their wives compete with these women in their head. 

That is different then what is going on here, if he is spending his trip home searching for porn, and he does seem to have an obsession with teenage girls.


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> he watches the ones that are portraying themselves to be a lot younger. I will give you the benefit of the doubt. You didn't see what I saw.


If they are portrayed as prepubescent then that is now much worse. I would advise you to get out of that situation as who knows what he may eventually do and where you would end up.


----------



## Confusedgrl

sokillme said:


> I don't know what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> Obsessive? Sounds like it.
> 
> A word of advice as an aside from this, don't try to compete with media whatever it is and whatever relationship you are in. Most men (even the ones who don't look at porn too much) can look at a beautiful women and that doesn't mean they are not attracted to their wives or their wives compete with these women in their head.
> 
> That is different then what is going on here, if he is spending his trip home searching for porn, and he does seem to have an obsession with teenage girls.


Thank you for your reply. I wasn't looking for everyone to bash him. I just wanted to get some advice on how others might handle the situation. I even suggested maybe counseling. I don't know what to do I've never been in this situation


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Thank you for your reply. I wasn't looking for everyone to bash him. I just wanted to get some advice on how others might handle the situation. I even suggested maybe counseling. I don't know what to do I've never been in this situation


I'm definitely not saying you are bashing him. One other person on here. Replied is insinuating that all I want to do is ruin his life and there's nothing wrong with what he's doing. Look at Enigma32


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> Thank you for your reply. I wasn't looking for everyone to bash him. I just wanted to get some advice on how others might handle the situation. I even suggested maybe counseling. I don't know what to do I've never been in this situation


So the 60 searches is that in the span of days, weeks, months years? Is that the only thing he has searched on?

Lots of people like gross porn and I personally don't think that makes them criminals, or even bad people.  Porn is a big problem in society but the desire to watch it seems pretty universal as far as I can tell. I don't think that is a new thing as all you have to do is look at the frescoes of Pompeii. What is new is how much access there is. Porn takes up the most space on the internet, and is all over the place now, last I remember more than half. I also think older men fantasizing about their youth and porn being a part of that is a unique thing. I mean look how old and powerful men marry young women. This may also be in bad taste but it also seems pretty universal.

Also assuming that search history is in a short span of time and not a few years, then the fact that he is so obsessed with it is very concerning. He may be a sex addict.

All that being said, the "tiny" stuff and if the porn is designed to make the girls look prepubescent that is a very big red flag in my mind. If I were you I would be very worried about that. But unfortunately I don't think that necessarily is illegal, but I am no expert on any of this. It may also work as a gateway drug as far as what I have read about it. And you need to protect yourself.


----------



## sokillme

I hate to redpill everyone but (read at your own risk) It's just a report nothing graphic except search terms.

*








Pornhub's Annual Report: Can You Guess 2019's Top Searched Porn Terms?


This post is all about reviewing Pornhub’s annual 2019 report that gives us a look into society’s all-consuming obsession with hardcore porn.




fightthenewdrug.org




*
This websites take seems to be advocating that all porn should be illegal, I don't agree. Here is one of the main reasons.









Evidence Mounts: More Porn, Less Sexual Assault


Those who claim that porn incites rape are mistaken.




www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## Confusedgrl

sokillme said:


> So the 60 searches is that in the span of days, weeks, months years? Is that the only thing he has searched on?
> 
> Lots of people like gross porn and I personally don't think that makes them criminals, or even bad people. Porn is a big problem in society but the desire to watch it seems pretty universal as far as I can tell. I don't think that is a new thing as all you have to do is look at the frescoes of Pompeii. What is new is how much access there is. Porn takes up the most space on the internet, and is all over the place now, last I remember more than half. I also think older men fantasizing about their youth and porn being a part of that is a unique thing. I mean look how old and powerful men marry young women. This may also be in bad taste but it also seems pretty universal.
> 
> Also assuming that search history is in a short span of time and not a few years, then the fact that he is so obsessed with it is very concerning. He may be a sex addict.
> 
> All that being said, the "tiny" stuff and if the porn is designed to make the girls look prepubescent that is a very big red flag in my mind. If I were you I would be very worried about that. But unfortunately I don't think that necessarily is illegal, but I am no expert on any of this. It may also work as a gateway drug as far as what I have read about it. And you need to protect yourself.


I appreciate that you see both sides of things. I see both sides as well that's why my username says confused. If I was to ask any of my relatives that were 60 or over they would be completely appalled. But I know we're living in a different world. Does that mean I should be more forgiving. I realize it's readily available. The only thing is, he has a choice on whether to search those things or not. Still confused LOL


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> Teen porn is not the same as child porn. Teen porn is actually one of the most popular categories if you investigate a little. Basically, your guy is more attracted to younger ADULT WOMEN, nothing more. That makes him rather normal. He hasn't done anything illegal here and you should hold back on the pedophile insults.
> 
> I get it. You are older and your guy is watching porn with younger (but still of legal age) ladies and it makes you feel some kinda way. Maybe you're insecure. I might feel a bit insecure if my GF was searching for giant penis porn in her phone. Do you wanna let that possible insecurity ruin your marriage? You said you are a runner and this seems to be right up your alley.
> 
> What I am wondering is, why are you going through your husband's internet searches anyway? Were you just bored and looking for reasons to get mad at the guy?


Teenagers are from 13-19, so no not all adults plus as I have said they will choose teenagers who look much younger than they are because some men like them in their early to mid teens IE children.


----------



## sokillme

Confusedgrl said:


> I appreciate that you see both sides of things. I see both sides as well that's why my username says confused. If I was to ask any of my relatives that were 60 or over they would be completely appalled. But I know we're living in a different world. Does that mean I should be more forgiving. I realize it's readily available. The only thing is, he has a choice on whether to search those things or not. Still confused LOL


Well the study I linked say there are 115 million searches a day on one site, not all the people searching are under 60. I personally don't think that this stuff is that unusual as everyone seems to think, but I tend to be cynical.

As far as your situation I would say you need to distinguish illegal activity from legal ones. If it's illegal then I suggest I would leave (and report it), it's it's meant to be presented as illegal then I would leave. If it's crass and gross then you have to decide what you are cool with.


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> I appreciate that you see both sides of things. I see both sides as well that's why my username says confused. If I was to ask any of my relatives that were 60 or over they would be completely appalled. But I know we're living in a different world. Does that mean I should be more forgiving. I realize it's readily available. The only thing is, he has a choice on whether to search those things or not. Still confused LOL


Not just older people, many younger people would think that him watching porn with teenagers young enough to be his grandaughters is not acceptable. Especially porn of a step father with his step children.
It may be different world, but its not a better one morally. Being easily available is no excuse at all.


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> He admittedly said he looks up teen p*** on his way home from work after being around teenage girls all day. That's not wrong? I don't want him to get fired. I don't want to ruin his life. I just don't want to sleep with him when he's thinking about so I'm screwed up stuff.


Good grief this just gets worse and worse. Yes its wrong, its very wrong. Imagine if that was your teen he was teaching and spending time with.


----------



## Diana7

sokillme said:


> If they are portrayed as prepubescent then that is now much worse. I would advise you to get out of that situation as who knows what he may eventually do and where you would end up.


Or surely even ones who are going through puberty and just after in their early teens.


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> I didn't want to give out much information about him because I'm not looking to ruin his life. I just don't know if I can sleep next to him every night and even be intimate with someone who is 13 these young girls
> 
> It did seem a little obsessive. There were at least 60 searches for anything from old man screws the neighbors daughter next door to Tiny tiny teens 2 I screwed my twoteeen stepdaughters. I just didn't feel like it was a healthy thing to be doing. It sure doesn't make me feel good. I mean I am the same age as him. I honestly still look pretty darn good if I do say so myself LOL


Tiny teens 2??? yes he is wanting young teenagers. Children.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> Teenagers are from 13-19, so no not all adults plus as I have said they will choose teenagers who look much younger than they are because some men like them in their early to mid teens IE children.


Yes and as I said before he prefers the ones that are portrayed as being very young teens


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> What he does for a living concerns me that he is searching for tiny teens on the web. Yes, the type of corn to me makes a big difference. Especially when he's searching old guy bucks neighbors daughter.
> 
> Apparently, if he was able to find it on the internet than it is legal. These girls looked very young. It's what he put in the search bars that concerns me the most. Why am I even hesitating? Because I'm tired. Tired of moving, tired of failed marriages, I don't know.


Of course they use teenagers who look very young and will dress to make them look very young.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> Not just older people, many younger people would think that him watching porn with teenagers young enough to be his grandaughters is not acceptable. Especially porn of a step father with his step children.
> It may be different world, but its not a better one morally. Being easily available is no excuse at all.


Agreed


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> Yes and as I said before he prefers the ones that are portrayed as being very young teens


Who are impersonating children of course.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> Who are impersonating children of course.


Yes


----------



## Diana7

Imagine if these parents knew what he was looking at, its just wrong and dangerous.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> Imagine if these parents knew what he was looking at, its just wrong and dangerous.


I can imagine they would be pretty concerned. What would u do?


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> I can imagine they would be pretty concerned. What would u do?


Honestly I dont know but I couldnt be with a man who was sexually attracted to children, which he is even if some here pretend its ok because they are using young looking older teens in the porn to pretend to act and dress like children. Trouble is that he is feeding his desires by watching the porn instead of trying to stay away from thinking or lusting about children, especially as he works with them all day. I have had child abuse in my family so I am pretty aware of these things. It may also be better if he looks for work elsewhere so that he isnt tempted and lusting after the children he works with.
Also who knows if his porn habits will pogress to actual child porn, these things happen.
I heard about a man a while back who began to look at porn, firstly it was adult women, progressed to teens, then children, then eventually he sexully abused the child of friends who he and his wife were looking after while his wife popped to the shops. Porn is so dangerous. He was a broken man, his family were broken. The family of the child who had trusted him as well. Just awful. Not saying this will happen but there is always that danger.


----------



## Enigma32

Diana7 said:


> Teenagers are from 13-19, so no not all adults plus as I have said they will choose teenagers who look much younger than they are because some men like them in their early to mid teens IE children.


If you go onto any legal porn site, "teen" is a popular category. It's not exactly underground stuff we are talking about here. Also, as long as the guy is finding porn on a legal porn site, the women there are going to be legal age, so 18-19, and likely older than that. 

Also, how is it made worse if he searches for smaller women? My GF is just barely over 100lbs, is she not a woman to you? 

Basically, this guy is watching porn that is 100% legal and you're shaming the crap out of him for it, trying to pretend he is some sort of pedophile when there really is nothing here to indicate that.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

If my kid was being coached by him, I would want to know about this.


----------



## Confusedgrl

DownByTheRiver said:


> If my kid was being coached by him, I would want to know about this.


Valid


----------



## RebuildingMe

Enigma32 said:


> If you go onto any legal porn site, "teen" is a popular category. It's not exactly underground stuff we are talking about here. Also, as long as the guy is finding porn on a legal porn site, the women there are going to be legal age, so 18-19, and likely older than that.
> 
> Also, how is it made worse if he searches for smaller women? My GF is just barely over 100lbs, is she not a woman to you?
> 
> Basically, this guy is watching porn that is 100% legal and you're shaming the crap out of him for it, trying to pretend he is some sort of pedophile when there really is nothing here to indicate that.


Dude, you’re not going to get through. OP played the “child porn” card to get the attention she needed from the porn police. Now that the streets have been cleared, it turns out all he was searching for was younger women. However, he’s already been convicted. OP has the support she needs. Marriage number 3 in the toilet but he’s the one with the problem. These are the EXACT women men need to avoid or their lives could be ruined. This thread proves that second and third marriages fail at 80%. 
I remind you OP new about husbands porn issue pre marriage. It’s only an issue now because she knows he’s viewing girls half her age.


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> If you go onto any legal porn site, "teen" is a popular category. It's not exactly underground stuff we are talking about here. Also, as long as the guy is finding porn on a legal porn site, the women there are going to be legal age, so 18-19, and likely older than that.
> 
> Also, how is it made worse if he searches for smaller women? My GF is just barely over 100lbs, is she not a woman to you?
> 
> Basically, this guy is watching porn that is 100% legal and you're shaming the crap out of him for it, trying to pretend he is some sort of pedophile when there really is nothing here to indicate that.


His wife has said that what he was looking at was teen porn where the young women used looked very young and were made to look far younger IE children. If thats acceptable to you especially when he is a teacher and coach to children of about that age, then what can I say. 
Just because other men may do the same doesn't make it ok or in anyway moral. Porn just corrupts.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Dude, you’re not going to get through. OP played the “child porn” card to get the attention she needed from the porn police. Now that the streets have been cleared, it turns out all he was searching for was younger women. However, he’s already been convicted. OP has the support she needs. Marriage number 3 in the toilet but he’s the one with the problem. These are the EXACT women men need to avoid or their lives could be ruined. This thread proves that second and third marriages fail at 80%.
> I remind you OP new about husbands porn issue pre marriage. It’s only an issue now because she knows he’s viewing girls half her age.


Young enough to be his grandaughter. It disturbs me greatly that some here think that a teacher of children who searches for young teens on porn on his way home from his job is in anyway ok. Of course I can only assume that they also search out teen porn hense their attempts to excuse it. .


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Dude, you’re not going to get through. OP played the “child porn” card to get the attention she needed from the porn police. Now that the streets have been cleared, it turns out all he was searching for was younger women. However, he’s already been convicted. OP has the support she needs. Marriage number 3 in the toilet but he’s the one with the problem. These are the EXACT women men need to avoid or their lives could be ruined. This thread proves that second and third marriages fail at 80%.
> I remind you OP new about husbands porn issue pre marriage. It’s only an issue now because she knows he’s viewing girls half her age.


Younger teens not younger women.


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> If you go onto any legal porn site, "teen" is a popular category. It's not exactly underground stuff we are talking about here. Also, as long as the guy is finding porn on a legal porn site, the women there are going to be legal age, so 18-19, and likely older than that.
> 
> Also, how is it made worse if he searches for smaller women? My GF is just barely over 100lbs, is she not a woman to you?
> 
> Basically, this guy is watching porn that is 100% legal and you're shaming the crap out of him for it, trying to pretend he is some sort of pedophile when there really is nothing here to indicate that.


Come on you can be that naive surely? Tiny teens? What he is clearly attracted to is children. Not adults but children.


----------



## Enigma32

Diana7 said:


> Come on you can be that naive surely? Tiny teens? What he is clearly attracted to is children. Not adults but children.


Just because I disagree with you does not mean I am naive. It's going to take more for me to be convinced a dude is a pedophile than some searches on legal porn sites for tiny teens, which are just smaller adult women. 

Two graphs add evidence to the theory that men keep chasing after young women

_"No matter how old a man gets he will always be attracted to very young women, according to a study. In short, heterosexual men will find 20-year-old women most attractive regardless of how old they are."_

The women this guy is checking out are of legal age and according to most studies, men are attracted to younger women no matter how old they are. You can shame men for what they are attracted to all you like, but this is the reality. If the ladies are legal, then the guy is doing nothing wrong. Period.


----------



## Blondilocks

I don't get defending the guy. He wants to look at teen porn. The last I heard teenagers are still considered children. Now, if this was a teen guy or a guy in his early 20s then you would expect him to look for younger women in porn. But, this guy is in his 50s and is around young teen girls in his job.

If he has to worry about his porn use affecting his job, then he is doing something wrong. And, the guys who are accusing the OP of trying to get him in trouble on the job are acknowledging that it is wrong but, apparently, still think he has a right to look at it.

Most parents and organizations are concerned about predators being around their children. Here we have guys who have no problem whatsoever with this clown being around teen girls. It truly does boggle the mind.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> I don't get defending the guy. He wants to look at teen porn. The last I heard teenagers are still considered children. Now, if this was a teen guy or a guy in his early 20s then you would expect him to look for younger women in porn. But, this guy is in his 50s and is around young teen girls in his job.
> 
> If he has to worry about his porn use affecting his job, then he is doing something wrong. And, the guys who are accusing the OP of trying to get him in trouble on the job are acknowledging that it is wrong but, apparently, still think he has a right to look at it.
> 
> Most parents and organizations are concerned about predators being around their children. Here we have guys who have no problem whatsoever with this clown being around teen girls. It truly does boggle the mind.


I respect your opinion, even though I don’t fully agree with it. My problem was the way the OP phrased the headline. Basically, starting out the thread that her husband was watching kiddie porn. Someone else tried to make the case that it was “illegal” and that he was a “pedophile”,which are both incorrect. I’m not here to argue the morals of the entire thing. I believe in god as much as I believe in the tooth fairy. I’m not defending the OP’s husband. I could actually care less. I’m here to defend the bible thumpers that believe this guy is the biggest scum to walk the earth. While he may very well be, it’s not because he search’s teen porn.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> Dude, you’re not going to get through. OP played the “child porn” card to get the attention she needed from the porn police. Now that the streets have been cleared, it turns out all he was searching for was younger women. However, he’s already been convicted. OP has the support she needs. Marriage number 3 in the toilet but he’s the one with the problem. These are the EXACT women men need to avoid or their lives could be ruined. This thread proves that second and third marriages fail at 80%.
> I remind you OP new about husbands porn issue pre marriage. It’s only an issue now because she knows he’s viewing girls half her age.


Get a life dude" pshhh or ur information I can still get the attention of guys half my age so don't think you're talking to some old fat b****. Because I'm not.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Diana7 said:


> His wife has said that what he was looking at was teen porn where the young women used looked very young and were made to look far younger IE children. If thats acceptable to you especially when he is a teacher and coach to children of about that age, then what can I say.
> Just because other men may do the same doesn't make it ok or in anyway moral. Porn just corrupts.


Apparently you guys are the p*** police LOL it seems to have hit a chord with a couple people. Wondering if they don't have the same problem? Otherwise they wouldn't Advocate u for it. Obviously they don't have daughters


----------



## RebuildingMe

Confusedgrl said:


> Get a life dude" pshhh or ur information I can still get the attention of guys half my age so don't think you're talking to some old fat b****. Because I'm not.


Wow, you did a better job summing it up than I ever could. Married but can “seek the attention of guys half your age”. Yet your husband can’t look at girls half his age. Got it. Loud and clear.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> I respect your opinion, even though I don’t fully agree with it. My problem was the way the OP phrased the headline. Basically, starting out the thread that her husband was watching kiddie porn. Someone else tried to make the case that it was “illegal” and that he was a “pedophile”,which are both incorrect. I’m not here to argue the morals of the entire thing. I believe in god as much as I believe in the tooth fairy. I’m not defending the OP’s husband. I could actually care less. I’m here to defend the bible thumpers that believe this guy is the biggest scum to walk the earth. While he may very well be, it’s not because he search’s teen porn.


You're entitled to your opinion. Like I said before I was looking for advice and support not for people to Pick-a-Part my post.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> Wow, you did a better job summing it up than I ever could. Married but can “seek the attention of guys half your age”. Yet your husband can’t look at girls half his age. Got it. Loud and clear.


I didn't say I asked for it. It just happens. No fault of mine. Just like girls half my husband's age hit on him at times. Play Feather when it happens. It's not like we hide it.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> Dude, you’re not going to get through. OP played the “child porn” card to get the attention she needed from the porn police. Now that the streets have been cleared, it turns out all he was searching for was younger women. However, he’s already been convicted. OP has the support she needs. Marriage number 3 in the toilet but he’s the one with the problem. These are the EXACT women men need to avoid or their lives could be ruined. This thread proves that second and third marriages fail at 80%.
> I remind you OP new about husbands porn issue pre marriage. It’s only an issue now because she knows he’s viewing girls half her age.


Go watch some porn bud


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> You're entitled to your opinion. Like I said before I was looking for advice and support not for people to Pick-a-Part my post.


It seems you only wanted people hate on your husband because anyone that said he wasn't a pedophile, you tried to shame them as well.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Confusedgrl said:


> Apparently you guys are the p*** police LOL it seems to have hit a chord with a couple people. Wondering if they don't have the same problem? Otherwise they wouldn't Advocate u for it. Obviously they don't have daughters


I have two daughters. My only hope is that they make good choices and can support themselves so they will never have to rely on anyone else. I hope they are not married multiple times and learn from their dad’s mistakes. My 20 year old is in the army national guard, going to college full time and studying to be a nurse, all while working part time as an EMT. Thank goodness she had a dad like me.


----------



## Confusedgrl

RebuildingMe said:


> I have two daughters. My only hope is that they make good choices and can support themselves so they will never have to rely on anyone else. I hope they are not married multiple times and learn from their dad’s mistakes. My 20 year old is in the army national guard, going to college full time and studying to be a nurse, all while working part time as an EMT. Thank goodness she had a dad like me.


Do you watch teen p***? Since you're all up in my business


RebuildingMe said:


> I have two daughters. My only hope is that they make good choices and can support themselves so they will never have to rely on anyone else. I hope they are not married multiple times and learn from their dad’s mistakes. My 20 year old is in the army national guard, going to college full time and studying to be a nurse, all while working part time as an EMT. Thank goodness she had a dad like me.


Do you watch p*** girls your daughter's age? If so, you're sick too


RebuildingMe said:


> I have two daughters. My only hope is that they make good choices and can support themselves so they will never have to rely on anyone else. I hope they are not married multiple times and learn from their dad’s mistakes. My 20 year old is in the army national guard, going to college full time and studying to be a nurse, all while working part time as an EMT. Thank goodness she had a dad like me.


Obviously you must watch p*** that has 20 year olds like your daughter as well. That's why you're defending it so hard. It's all good. I wouldn't tell your daughter that you do that though because you would be disgusted.


----------



## Blondilocks

All I know is since I like chocolate cake I don't go searching for recipes for banana.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Do you watch teen p***? Since you're all up in my business
> 
> Do you watch p*** girls your daughter's age? If so, you're sick too
> 
> Obviously you must watch p*** that has 20 year olds like your daughter as well. That's why you're defending it so hard. It's all good. I wouldn't tell your daughter that you do that though because you would be disgusted.


She would be disgusted


----------



## Confusedgrl

Blondilocks said:


> All I know is since I like chocolate cake I don't go searching for recipes for banana.


Lmbo yesssss


----------



## Confusedgrl

Confusedgrl said:


> Lmbo yesssss


I can't believe how degrading these guys are and they have daughters


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> I can't believe how degrading these guys are and they have daughters


You're the only one being degrading here, insisting that your husband is into kiddie porn when in reality he is watching legal porn. When people won't jump on the hate train with you, you insist they must also be sick and have problems as well. 

You find his choice of porn to be distasteful....ok. That's literally all you have to go on here since said porn is legal. You seem like you could be a very difficult woman to get along with since you to lob personal attacks at anyone who dares to disagree with you when you call your husband a pedophile without any real evidence.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> It seems you only wanted people hate on your husband because anyone that said he wasn't a pedophile, you tried to shame them as well.


Actuality I was wanting honest opinions. I don't want my marriage to end. I don't want my husband who I love to be bashed or to lose his career. I know you must have been hurt by someone and she must have done a real number on you. My husband and I have talked about this and he agrees that it's sick. He agrees that he needs to stop. He agrees that he has a problem. He has offered to do whatever it takes to hold our marriage together. So you have got my number wrong. I don't appreciate your negative comments.


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> Actuality I was wanting honest opinions. I don't want my marriage to end. *I don't want my husband who I love to be bashed* or to lose his career. *I know you must have been hurt by someone and she must have done a real number on you*. My husband and I have talked about this and he agrees that it's sick. He agrees that he needs to stop. He agrees that he has a problem. He has offered to do whatever it takes to hold our marriage together. So you have got my number wrong. I don't appreciate your negative comments.


You're the one bashing your husband here, not me. In fact, you're arguing with the only people who are taking up for the guy. 

I am fine. I have a lovely woman of my own and I'm perfectly happy, thanks.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> You're the only one being degrading here, insisting that your husband is into kiddie porn when in reality he is watching legal porn. When people won't jump on the hate train with you, you insist they must also be sick and have problems as well.
> 
> You find his choice of porn to be distasteful....ok. That's literally all you have to go on here since said porn is legal. You seem like you could be a very difficult woman to get along with since you to lob personal attacks at anyone who dares to disagree with you when you call your husband a pedophile without any real evidence.


I think you misread my posts. I never said he was a pedophile. I said he watches teen p*** / c******* because to me teenagers are children. My husband agrees that it's sick to watch it. So why are you defending it so hard? You need to think about that. I'm easy to get along with but I'm not a pushover and I'm not going to stand for people trying to put words in my mouth.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> You're the only one being degrading here, insisting that your husband is into kiddie porn when in reality he is watching legal porn. When people won't jump on the hate train with you, you insist they must also be sick and have problems as well.
> 
> You find his choice of porn to be distasteful....ok. That's literally all you have to go on here since said porn is legal. You seem like you could be a very difficult woman to get along with since you to lob personal attacks at anyone who dares to disagree with you when you call your husband a pedophile without any real evidence.


Let's get one thing straight, my husband is not a pedophile. He watches p*** that he knows is disgusting. He is working to change himself.


----------



## Enigma32

Confusedgrl said:


> I think you misread my posts. I never said he was a pedophile. I said he watches teen p*** / c******* because to me teenagers are children. My husband agrees that it's sick to watch it. So why are you defending it so hard? You need to think about that. I'm easy to get along with but I'm not a pushover and I'm not going to stand for people trying to put words in my mouth.


In legal porn that you're gonna find with a Google search, teen porn is 18-19 year olds. Women of legal age. In fact, teen porn is in the top 10 most popular categories of porn. You are just hung up on making this about children when it clearly is not. 

Why am I defending it so hard? Because your husband is only watching the same kind of porn millions of other people are legally watching, and you came online to talk about divorcing him and insisting to everyone that he is looking at kiddie porn. You even insinuated several times that he should not be working at his job. All you have done is crap on the guy and make some very harsh accusations with absolutely no evidence to back them up. I feel bad for him. You say you love him but you made an account here just to bash the crap out of him and anyone who dares to take up for him.


----------



## Confusedgrl

Enigma32 said:


> In legal porn that you're gonna find with a Google search, teen porn is 18-19 year olds. Women of legal age. In fact, teen porn is in the top 10 most popular categories of porn. You are just hung up on making this about children when it clearly is not.
> 
> Why am I defending it so hard? Because your husband is only watching the same kind of porn millions of other people are legally watching, and you came online to talk about divorcing him and insisting to everyone that he is looking at kiddie porn. You even insinuated several times that he should not be working at his job. All you have done is crap on the guy and make some very harsh accusations with absolutely no evidence to back them up. I feel bad for him. You say you love him but you made an account here just to bash the crap out of him and anyone who dares to take up for him.


You definitely just want to argue. Peace out. There's no reasoning with people like you


----------



## RebuildingMe

Confusedgrl said:


> You definitely just want to argue. Peace out. There's no reasoning with people like you


Good luck to you and good luck to your husband.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Wow, you did a better job summing it up than I ever could. Married but can “seek the attention of guys half your age”. Yet your husband can’t look at girls half his age. Got it. Loud and clear.


They are not half his age, he is 51 and searching for teens who look like children.


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> Just because I disagree with you does not mean I am naive. It's going to take more for me to be convinced a dude is a pedophile than some searches on legal porn sites for tiny teens, which are just smaller adult women.
> 
> Two graphs add evidence to the theory that men keep chasing after young women
> 
> _"No matter how old a man gets he will always be attracted to very young women, according to a study. In short, heterosexual men will find 20-year-old women most attractive regardless of how old they are."_
> 
> The women this guy is checking out are of legal age and according to most studies, men are attracted to younger women no matter how old they are. You can shame men for what they are attracted to all you like, but this is the reality. If the ladies are legal, then the guy is doing nothing wrong. Period.


Surely you know that some things that are legal are still wrong? Adultery? No issues with 20 year olds but that isnt what this man is searching for. His wife said that what he was watching was teens who looked like children, and of course most teens are children. 
I already said once that he isnt a phedophile, but he is lusting after children probably at school and and on porn. 
How sad that some men think that lusting after children is ok, unless its a man lusting after their own teenage daughter of course.


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> Apparently you guys are the p*** police LOL it seems to have hit a chord with a couple people. Wondering if they don't have the same problem? Otherwise they wouldn't Advocate u for it. Obviously they don't have daughters


Well if they do have daughters they dont seem to mind if 50 year old men lust after them. People will try and justify all sorts of things of course.


----------



## Diana7

Confusedgrl said:


> Actuality I was wanting honest opinions. I don't want my marriage to end. I don't want my husband who I love to be bashed or to lose his career. I know you must have been hurt by someone and she must have done a real number on you. My husband and I have talked about this and he agrees that it's sick. He agrees that he needs to stop. He agrees that he has a problem. He has offered to do whatever it takes to hold our marriage together. So you have got my number wrong. I don't appreciate your negative comments.


I hope that he stops, and at least he does recognise unlike some here that its just plain wrong.


----------



## VladDracul

Diana7 said:


> Granny porn? What has that got to do with this.


When you're my age, a 50 year old "granny" is a young chick. Sides that, a lot of grannies can put it on you where ajax can't take it off. But back to peds. To me, any adult guy wanting to see early to mid teen porn is a ped. What the hell do you think is going through this guys mind as he views this stuff while spanking his monkey. If he gets caught looking, he goes on the sex offender registry where he belongs. (after jail time) If this cat is searching the internet for "teen p*" as his wife described, its likely a matter of time before state investigators show up with a search warrant after his ISP reports him.


----------



## Diana7

If a man is attracted to adult women he doesnt type in 'tiny teen' porn. A man who does this is attracted to young teens, eg children. A decent man who has young adult step daughters doesnt type in 'step children' porn. 
I hope he can stop feeding his porn addiction, but the desires he feels will still be there.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> I respect your opinion, even though I don’t fully agree with it. My problem was the way the OP phrased the headline. Basically, starting out the thread that her husband was watching kiddie porn. Someone else tried to make the case that it was “illegal” and that he was a “pedophile”,which are both incorrect. I’m not here to argue the morals of the entire thing. I believe in god as much as I believe in the tooth fairy. I’m not defending the OP’s husband. I could actually care less. I’m here to defend the bible thumpers that believe this guy is the biggest scum to walk the earth. While he may very well be, it’s not because he search’s teen porn.


Nothing to do with being a 'Bible thumper' on my part. I was wise enough to know as just a child in my teens that porn was very damaging, long before I was a Christian.


----------



## Diana7

Enigma32 said:


> In legal porn that you're gonna find with a Google search, teen porn is 18-19 year olds. Women of legal age. In fact, teen porn is in the top 10 most popular categories of porn. You are just hung up on making this about children when it clearly is not.
> 
> Why am I defending it so hard? Because your husband is only watching the same kind of porn millions of other people are legally watching, and you came online to talk about divorcing him and insisting to everyone that he is looking at kiddie porn. You even insinuated several times that he should not be working at his job. All you have done is crap on the guy and make some very harsh accusations with absolutely no evidence to back them up. I feel bad for him. You say you love him but you made an account here just to bash the crap out of him and anyone who dares to take up for him.


Ahh so its ok because millions of other men do it. OK. Oh and if you are attracted to adult women only no need to type in teen porn.


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Wow, you did a better job summing it up than I ever could. Married but can “seek the attention of guys half your age”. Yet your husband can’t look at girls half his age. Got it. Loud and clear.


He is looking at teens, not adult women half his age. Half his age is 25-26.


----------



## Blondilocks

Diana7 said:


> Ahh so* its ok because millions of other men do it. *OK. Oh and if you are attracted to adult women only no need to type in teen porn.


Yeah, that excuse has never gotten a kid anywhere with their parents. But grown men think they can pull it out and actually get leverage with it. lol The times - they be crazy. At least the OP's husband knows what he is doing is wrong even if some guys think it is acceptable.

I'd also like to say that parents do have a responsibility to keep their children safe. Just because you are divorced doesn't mean you don't have to take an interest in who your ex is bringing around the kids or who has access to them. It wouldn't hurt to run a criminal background check on them and it would be totally understandable.


----------



## Diana7

Blondilocks said:


> Yeah, that excuse has never gotten a kid anywhere with their parents. But grown men think they can pull it out and actually get leverage with it. lol The times - they be crazy. At least the OP's husband knows what he is doing is wrong even if some guys think it is acceptable.
> 
> I'd also like to say that parents do have a responsibility to keep their children safe. Just because you are divorced doesn't mean you don't have to take an interest in who your ex is bringing around the kids or who has access to them. It wouldn't hurt to run a criminal background check on them and it would be totally understandable.


Yes at least he has admiited that what is is doing is wrong and sick. One good thing at least.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Diana, once again your preaching to your own choir. Even OP has left the building. But of course, you will perpetuate. 

I’d love for all of these porn haters to look at their spouses and children’s phones and devices before they wipe them clean. Might be shocking...


----------



## Diana7

RebuildingMe said:


> Diana, once again your preaching to your own choir. Even OP has left the building. But of course, you will perpetuate.
> 
> I’d love for all of these porn haters to look at their spouses and children’s phones and devices before they wipe them clean. Might be shocking...


Its interesting that you just cant believe that some men and women dont actually watch porn. Thst we see it as mental cheating and understand that it damages the one looking, the marriage and others lives. There are many of us who dont, incuding both of us. We love and respect each other far too much to treat the other this way.
I guess it makes men who do this feel better to think that all men act that way, its simply not true. Especially porn of older teens who look like young teens/children.
Sad she has temporarily gone but I think she got hurt at what some here were saying. She may well be back and may well be reading the comments anyway. 
Mine and my husband phone are always just lying around in the kitchen, neither of us has anything to hide.


----------



## Blondilocks

Porn = ok. Facebook = no. It be nuts out there.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> Porn = ok. Facebook = no. It be nuts out there.


Nope, talking to a specific guy from her past on Facebook = no. Facts straight please.


----------



## Blondilocks

RebuildingMe said:


> Nope, talking to a specific guy from her past on Facebook = no. Facts straight please.


Were you not objecting to how much time she spent on Facebook?


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> Were you not objecting to how much time she spent on Facebook?


I was objecting to the dude across the country she was FB messaging. She spends a lot of time on FB, but was never asking, or expecting her to ditch it. I don’t ask for anything anymore. Honestly, if I see behavior I don’t like, I’ll just next.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11

Diana7 said:


> Its interesting that you just cant believe that some men and women dont actually watch porn. Thst we see it as mental cheating and understand that it damages the one looking, the marriage and others lives. There are many of us who dont, incuding both of us. We love and respect each other far too much to treat the other this way.
> I guess it makes men who do this feel better to think that all men act that way, its simply not true. Especially porn of older teens who look like young teens/children.
> Sad she has temporarily gone but I think she got hurt at what some here were saying. She may well be back and may well be reading the comments anyway.
> Mine and my husband phone are always just lying around in the kitchen, neither of us has anything to hide.


If the wife isn't having sex with her husband on a regular basis (she should know what regular means to him), then I don't see a problem with porn or even cheating tbh. Both side aren't holding up their side of the contract. Usually the the porn ends when their man is being fulfilled in the sack. That has been my experience. 

As for watching teen porn... Idk, probably all the girls are over 18, unless he is subscribed to some pedofile site. If it's your run of the mill pornhub, then I seriously doubt it's anything illegal. However, it is an unhealthy fantasy and that may be all it is, nothing more, however he does need to understand he needs to deal with this or it could be a dealbreaker.


----------



## Diana7

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> If the wife isn't having sex with her husband on a regular basis (she should know what regular means to him), then I don't see a problem with porn or even cheating tbh. Both side aren't holding up their side of the contract. Usually the the porn ends when their man is being fulfilled in the sack. That has been my experience.
> 
> As for watching teen porn... Idk, probably all the girls are over 18, unless he is subscribed to some pedofile site. If it's your run of the mill pornhub, then I seriously doubt it's anything illegal. However, it is an unhealthy fantasy and that may be all it is, nothing more, however he does need to understand he needs to deal with this or it could be a dealbreaker.


Many men watch porn regardless of sex with their wives and many men dont watch it even if they are having no sex because they think its wrong and damaging. 
Hopefully OP's husband will stop now and they can work things out. His searches are concerning in my opinion but thats up to the OP ifs a step too far for her or not, especially when he has 2 step daughters and he works with teens.


----------



## Blondilocks

RebuildingMe said:


> I was objecting to the dude across the country she was FB messaging. She spends a lot of time on FB, but was never asking, or expecting her to ditch it. I don’t ask for anything anymore. Honestly, if I see behavior I don’t like, I’ll just next.





RebuildingMe said:


> Just to be clear, I never asked her to delete her FB. I told her she spent way too much time on there.


Well, I don't know where I got that idea.


----------



## RebuildingMe

Blondilocks said:


> Well, I don't know where I got that idea.


Are you being sarcastic, or am I in the clear? Lol, I never know anymore


----------



## Blondilocks

Not being sarcastic - pointing out that I got the idea that you objected to the amount of time she spent on facebook from you as evidenced by the post from your social media thread.


----------

